# Klassendiagramm-Editor (EMF, GMF, Ecore Tools)



## UdoMohl (29. Aug 2010)

Hallo!

Ich möchte einen grafischen Editor zum Erzeugen einer klassendiagrammähnlichen Struktur erstellen. Der Editor soll aus einem gezeichneten Modell(-diagramm) Java Code generieren (und evt wieder retour - also Java zu Diagramm).

Zuerst habe ich mich in EMF eingelesen, mittlerweile arbeite ich mit GMF.
Entsprechend den GMF Tutorials (zB GMF Tutorial - Eclipsepedia) habe ich ein ecore Modell nach meinen Wünschen erstellt und daraus ein eigenständiges Plugin gemacht. Soweit so gut - ich habe also die Grundlage zur Erstellung meines grafischen Editors. In meiner Run Configuration kann ich nun aber "nur" das Diagramm zeichnen. Ich vermisse die Möglichkeit Java-Code aus dem gezeichneten Modell zu generieren.

Jetzt stecke ich etwas fest und weiß nicht wie ich weitermachen soll..
Eigentlich benötige ich genau die Funktionalität des Ecore Tools SDKs, nur meinen Bedürfnissen angepasst (andere Komponenten in der Palette, anderes Aussehen, teilweise zusätzliche/eingeschränkte Funktionalität ..)

Hat jemand eine Technologieempfehlung, einen Link zum weiterlesen oder einen Tipp ich ich mein Ziel erreichen kann?

Danke!


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2010)

Kann Ecore als Modell grundsätzlich deine Anforderungen erfüllen? Wenn ja, dann transformiere dein Modell einfach in Ecore und generiere daraus Java Code. Alternativ kannst du natürlich auch direkt Java Code aus deinem Modell erzeugen. Gibt da ein paar Möglichkeiten, zB:
-XPand
-MWE
-JET


----------



## UdoMohl (29. Aug 2010)

Danke für die rasche Antwort!

Ich nehme an mit "dein Modell" meinst du zB die erstellte .mindmap Datei (aus dem Tutorial)?

Ja, ich denke mit ecore kann ich alles abbilden. Mehr als ein paar Klassen, Attribute und Relationen brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Nur möchte ich nicht die gesamte Palette von den Ecore Tools zur Verfügung stellen und ein paar Elemente umbenennen. Regeln etc kann ich ja im GMF einrichten soweit ich bisher gesehen habe.
Wie kann ich meine .mindmap in eine .ecore transformieren?

JET hat mir jetzt auf den ersten Blick auch recht gut gefallen.. Ich nehme an da könnte ich ein JET template in das GMF Plugin einhängen um meine .mindmap in Java transformieren zu können.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Aug 2010)

> Wie kann ich meine .mindmap in eine .ecore transformieren?


Mit einer Model2Model transformation, oder in dem du entsprechenden Code schreibst (
	
	
	
	





```
EcoreFactory.eINSTANCE.createEClass()
```
 und so weiter).


----------

